# 300 Hydraulic problems



## sean burke (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a narrow front 300 with a loader on the front. Despite sitting out in the elements year after year, it has allways performed flawlessly. But this year, I fired it up in the spring and the hydraulics worked fine, but then they started acting wierd. I would lower the boom and that would work, and then I would raise the boom, and it would still lower? And then the hydraulics quit working all together. There are no leaks in the system. Any help is apreciated. Thanks- Sean Burke


----------

